# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  نیازمندی های نصب شیرپوینت 2013

## parsaei

با سلام
من یک پروژه دارم که باید انجامش بدم. حالا دارم بررسیمی کنم که با asp انجام بدم یا با شیرپوینت.
توی بررسی هام مهمترین مسئله ای که باهاش برخورد کردم نیازمندی های سخت افزاری شیرپوینت هست که حداقل 8GB رم میخواد.

برای من که طراح هستم تهیه سخت افزار این سیستم مشکلی نیست. 

اما سوالم اینه که ...
1- برای نصب نرم افزار نهایی که با شیرپوینت ایجاد شده روی سیستم مشتری چه سخت افزاری نیاز هست؟ 
2- چه نرم افزارهایی باید روی سیستم مشتری نصب شود؟ خود شیرپوینت هم باید روی سرور مشتری نصب شود؟
3- مشتری میتواند در نرم افزار نهایی ایجاد شده دست بیاره و تغییرات اعمال کنه؟ یا اینکه ازش تکثیر کنه؟

ممنونم که راهنمایی می کنید.

----------


## mohsen1370

سلام
برای شیرپوینت رم 4 گیگ هم کفایت میکنه حتی روی کمتر از اون هم میشه بالا اورد منتها هر چه سخت افزار قوی تر باشه عملکردی بهتری خواهد داشت. 
اما سوالاتون 
1- حداقل هشتاد گیگ هارد 4 گیگ رم و دوتا هسته CPU
2- توی فولدری که فایل ست آپ هست یک فایل اجرایی هست به اسم Prerequisities.exe که همه پیشنیازهای لازم رو دانلود و نصب میکنه ... که اگه به مشکل خورد فیلتر شکن رو اجرا و بعدش دوباره سعی کنید. معمولا یک شیرپوینت سرور روی سرور نصب میشه و کلاینت ها با براوزر وصل میشن به اون و استفاده خواهند کرد
3- اگر که یوزرهای اصلی که گاد ادمین هستن در اختیار مشتری قرار بگیره ... میتونن دولوپمنت انجام بدن.

----------


## Military

ممنون بابت اطلاعات

----------

